

Bringing voice recognition to the web - wslh
http://chrome.blogspot.ca/2013/02/bringing-voice-recognition-to-web.html

======
wslh
I am looking for a Turing test for children. All the pieces do exist:

\- Google Chrome Speech API

\- Google Chrome TTS

\- Chat bots

